# Merry Christmas



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/12/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/22)

Weee weee chooo a merry xmas!!!

A bit early, but some of us might not be present on the day due to self enduced over indulgence... oh, and family commitments maybe, depending what the Mrs has planned.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/12/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Weee weee chooo a merry xmas!!!
> 
> A bit early, but some of us might not be present on the day due to self enduced over indulgence... oh, and family commitments maybe, depending what the Mrs has planned.


Indeed it is a tad early, aaaaaaaand ... as some do, and some don't and some start early, and others not, (I think the Dutch and Germans celebrate XMas on the 24th?), herewith an all inclusive Merry Happy XMas and or Holidays, and ... always vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/22)

To all those celebrating Xmas, I wish you and your families a blessed and merry Christmas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Adephi (24/12/22)

Bad news: I'm working Christmas again.

Good news: I'm off for New Years.

Bad news: Mother-in-law is visiting the week.

Good news: Wife got me a bottle of whiskey for Christmas that most likely won't see 2023.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (24/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (25/12/22)

Merry Christmas all I hope all have a blessed day with family and friends

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/12/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/12/22)

Merry Christmas to everyone.

May you be truly blessed.

     

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (25/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (26/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

